# Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghausen



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghausen kämpfen​*
*Immer mehr Menschen, die praktisch draussen in der Natur unterwegs sind - wie z. B.  Angler - lassen sich den einseitig-extremen Aussperrnaturschutz seitens NABU und Behörden nicht mehr einfach so gefallen. Hier gehts um eine kurzfristig ins Leben gerufene Demo von Kanuten und Anglern, die hier zusammen arbeiten gegen Gewässersperrungen.*

Quelle:
http://www.lokalkompass.de/marl/spo...2017-im-kreishaus-recklinghausen-d807920.html



> _In ihren Wortbeiträgen  wiesen Vertreter des Kanu-Verbandes NRW und der  Kanu-Vereine auf die besondere Bedeutung der Lippe für den Kanusport hin. Trotz eines bereits im Jahr 2001 einvernehmlich erarbeiteten Konzeptes zum Kanusport auf der Lippe waren die vom Umweltministerium NRW empfohlenen differenzierten Regelungen von der Verwaltung im Kreis Recklinghausen nicht aufgegriffen worden.
> ........
> Die zuletzt vorgesehene Sperrung über acht Monate mit einer nicht realisierbaren Umfahrung des Naturschutzgebietes auf dem Kanal würde die  Anliegervereine in ihrer Existenz bedrohen.
> _



Gerade weil sich Kanuten und Angler nicht immer "grün" sind und es da durchaus untereinander Konfliktpotential gibt, ist es bemerkenswert, dass sich Angler der Kundgebung und den Forderungen der Kanuten angeschlossen haben und zusammen gegen einseitig-extremistischern Aussperrnaturschutz demonstriert haben.

Zu gut wissen ja Angler, wie schnell Verbote und Aussperrungen auch sie selber betreffen. Kein Wunder, dass sich weitblickendere Angelkollegen vor Ort da aktiv mit eingebracht haben. 

*Verband/Verbände? *
Bei keinem der Fischereiverbände aus NRW konnte ich zu diesem Thema jedoch eine Meldung, Angebote für Hilfe oder Unterstützung finden. 
Wieder einmal sind hier die Angler draussen und an der Basis anscheinend deutlich weiter als die Funktionäre in ihren Sesseln im warmen Büro.
Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V.
 Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.
 Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, in wie weit NRW-Verbände das noch aufnehmen und mit unterstützen werden. Es wäre zu begrüßen!

Falls jemand doch irgendwo eine versteckte Meldung dazu finden sollte, bitte Link hier posten!


Viele Videos mit den einzelnen Redebeiträgen wurden veröffentlicht, als Beispiel und "Teaser" das folgende, in dem deutlich klar gemacht wird, was man von so einseitigem "Schutz" hält:



https://youtu.be/9b-m-ZIr9oo



*Die weiteren Videos:*
https://youtu.be/r2BAHRh9DXQ

https://youtu.be/dmweeiUo6fo

https://youtu.be/K7uxuF1tmbY

https://youtu.be/tmaXFtCSfo4

https://youtu.be/VKl_XbYzlE0


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghau*

Bereich Recklinghausen gehört wohl zum Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe (Setzkescherverbot, Marina Rünthe etc.), mit dem ja der Rheinische fusionieren will:
Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband 2017 mit DAFV und Westfalen-Lippe: Wie sich Funktionäre blamieren

"Witzigerweise" hat der DAFV in Kooperation mit dem Fischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe ausgerechnet die Lippe  (um die es hier ja geht) als "Flusslandschaft des Jahres 2018" gekürt, zusammen mit NaturFreunde Deutschlands e.V.:
Ob da Angelfreunde zugestimmt haben, eine Aussperrflusslandschaft als Flusslandschaft des Jahres zu wählen oder war das wieder die Kopfgeburt anglerfeindlicher/inkompetenter Funktionäre?
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...lippe-wird-flusslandschaft-des-jahres-2018-19

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pm_lippe_flusslandschaft_2018_19.php


----------



## Hafenschlick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghau*

Die muss man ganz genau beobachten, die wollen sich die Welt wieder so schaffen wie sie ihnen gefällt, alles was sie bei ihren Tierbeobachtungen stört muss verboten werden. 

So ergeht es anderen Sportarten schon lange, z. B. finden Drachenflieger keine Wiesen mehr für ihr Hobby, sämtliche interessanten Flächen werden sofort als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen .... als wenn Spaziergängen und Drachenflieger das Artensterben verursacht hätten   ;-)

Zeitgleich wird aber leider jedes kostengünstige Chemiezeugs in der Landwirtschaft genehmigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghau*

Dem kann ich leider nicht widersprechen..


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bereich Recklinghausen gehört wohl zum Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe (Setzkescherverbot, Marina Rünthe etc.), mit dem ja der Rheinische fusionieren will:
> Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband 2017 mit DAFV und Westfalen-Lippe: Wie sich Funktionäre blamieren
> 
> "Witzigerweise" hat der DAFV in Kooperation mit dem Fischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe ausgerechnet die Lippe  (um die es hier ja geht) als "Flusslandschaft des Jahres 2018" gekürt, zusammen mit NaturFreunde Deutschlands e.V.:
> ...





Thomas . jedes mal, wenn eine lachs meldung durch die gazetten geht steigt die anzahl der angler an den lippe wehren immens! die erste war so um den milleniumswechsel    .hier in der betreffenden region hat zu allererst der lippeverband das sagen. der lippeverband, ist auch der jenige, der entsprechend plant und gelder vergibt pachtverträge abschließt z.b. mit dem fischeireiverband westfalen lippe ,auflagen erteilt  z.b. wassersport und auch menschen aus bestimmten  renaturierten gebieten ausschließt. in deinen links ist es der marler fischerei verein , der reglementiert werden soll.  ich bin in der region großgeworden und  war auch als jugendlicher  kanut im vfl  marl.(die können und dürfen durchaus noch paddeln , nur nicht in den renaturierten auen )   früher also in den 60ern und 70ern war die lippe eine industrie kloake, beim grundangeln hatte man regelmäßig toilettenpapierreste in der schnur ...jetzt hat man das gewässer mit viel geld aufgewertet und teile davon soll nur der natur selbst gehören um sich entsprechend entwickeln zu können . in einem der bevölkerungsdichtesten region deutschlands , geht das hier nur durch aussperrung, weil sonst die schönsten und wertvollsten stellen ,bei schön wetter überrannt werden,mit sonnenschirm ,grill und anschließend entsprechendem müll. lachse steigen auf, genau wie meerforellen und neunaugen, welse machen sich breit,ebenso so wie grundeln und wollhandkrabben.quappen sind seit ca 20 jahren wieder da . es wäre besser das gewässer als lebendsraum an sich zu betrachten, das über 100 jahre nur abwasserkanal war und mind 20 weitere jahre  braucht um wirklich zu gesunden . es gibt genug bereiche die freigegeben sind ,als verbandsgewässer, wo man sich anglerisch austoben kann(leider kommt man dort  oft nicht mit dem kfz bis ans wasser und 50 kg gerödel fans haben dann probleme ).Dietmar Isaiasch hat seine ersten anglerischen erfahrungen in haltern am see und in der lippe bzw stever gemacht, Uli Beyer kennt das gewässer sehr genau, Robin Illner und die Specimen Hunting Group ist regelmäßig an der lippe und macht dort seine/ihre videos.-fragt diese angler bitte, wenns um die entwicklung der lippe in den  letzten 20 -30 jahre geht und ob es sinn macht bestimmte areale der natur zurückzugeben, ohne das der mensch bei schön wetter alles platt macht..die haben einen besseren überblick, als die jenigen, die 0 plan haben und vom zeilen/anzeigen geld leben  zum schluss noch: je öfter ein artikel über den aufstieg von edelfischen erfolgt , um so öfter findet man leider auch  illegale reusen und netze am wasser .!!! .aber das waren bestimmt wieder diese verbanditen! gelle ?  
.http://www.eglv.de/wasserportal/ueber-uns/lippeverband/


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghau*

Der Lippeverband als Wasserwirschaftsverband ist ja kein Verbanditenverrband (das behalte ich den anglerfeindlichen Verbotsverbänden wie Westfalen-Lippe vor)..

Dass hier Angler mit Kanuten demonstrierten gegen immer mehr Aussperung, freut mich. 

Dass Westfalen-Lippe mit dem DAFV zusammen ausgerechnet so ein Gewässer, in dem Angeln eingeschränkt wird, zur Flusslandschaft des Jahres macht, das zeigt einfach, dass es denen nicht um Angeln und Angler geht - sondern sie eben nur ein bewirtschaftender Naturschutzverband sind.

Ich wünsche mir dennoch endlich richtige Anglerverbände.

Nix gegen einen aufsteigenden Lachs. 

Aber daran gute Arbeit eines FISCHEREI-Verbandes festmachen wollen, der für Angelverbote steht?

Ernsthaft???


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Videos: Demonstration gegen Gewässersperrungen. Kanuten und Angler in Recklinghau*

lippe emscher und seeseke sind vorzeigeprojekte  ja und das ist auch gut so. denn emscher und seeseke waren und sind es noch, zum teil biologisch tot. wir nannten diese im sommer auf kilometer riechbare abwasserkanäle "köttelbecke" durch die renaturierung nimmt man niemanden etwas weg , weil niemand außer der abfallwirtschaft die teile genutzt hat.erst hat man geschimpft, auf die schützer und ökos ,das man millionen von euros in der landschaft verbuddelt ,in einer gegend, die schlechtere straßen als im osten der republik aufweist und eine hohe zahl an arbeitslosen hat, jetzt wachsen die begehrlichkeiten. apropo verbote. als der lebende köderfisch verboten wurde, hab ich mich aufgeregt, -ich fang aber dadurch nicht weniger, das hälterungsverbot ärgert mich sehr , aber so lange angler lebende grundeln und welse  umsetzen, sehe ich ein , das es nicht anders geht. verbotszonen  auch noch aufgeteilt in sommer und winterzonen, wer soll sich da noch auskennen ? mann ,mann ,was hab ich mich geärgert und dann stellt man vor ort fest das diese zonen völlig uninteressant sind aus anglerischer sicht.ich kenne allerding einige , die sich dann doch mit säge ,beil und machete  ihre plätze freischlagen würden, für einen karpfen, oder 2-3 zusätzliche aale (mit mehr pcb im fett als gesund währe ).andere machen das gleiche, für eine private badestelle oder richten abseits kleine plätze zum campen ein, weil man so schön in herrlicher natur kanu fahren kann. da gehört dann auch grillen und chillen am ufer dazu.in der gesamtsumme ist das aber nicht tragbar.daher die verbote


----------

